# Contadores que Funcionan 0-9 0-59 0-99



## cliver91 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hola, como les habia prometido aca les dejo una serie de contadores.
Estos contadores solo cuentan progresivamente (no de 9-0) y se reinician solos...
Los hice con CI 74LS93 o 7493 y 7447 (con displays anodo comun) que se pueden cambiar por 7448 (para displays catodo comun)
Les dejo tambien un "manual" que escribi con detalles para no equivocarse y con ayudas.

Yo personalmente les garantizo que estos circuitos funcionan porque estuve una semana completa buscando circuitos y de todos los que vi termine estudiando los funcionamientos de los contadores y decodificadores y termine haciendo los circuitos yo...

IMPORTANTE: Para todos aquellos que no estan en el tema de contadores LEAN LOS DATASHEETS de TODOS los integrados, porque en los diagramas no estan detallados los pines y tampoco muestran los pines de Vcc y Gnd. Para las compuertas pueden usar tambien el 4081B. 

Tambien les dejo un programa para calcular los valores de circuitos de 555 para hacer la base de tiempos.... es freeware asi que pasenlo nomas


----------



## cliver91 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola, aca gracias a un amigo que me pidio que se lo haga jaja, les tengo una modificacion al contador de 0-59... Este es un contador comun, solo que tiene como "opciones": pararlo, resetearlo en cualquier momento, y tambien pararlo en 59...

Este circuito le agrega mas utilidades al contador, como cronometro o algo.. jaja    el circuito tiene la base de tiempos incluida para 1Hz, en donde SW1 sirve para pararlo, SW2 sirve para resetearlo, y SW3 es para que pare en 59 (cuando esta cerrado para, si esta abierto se reinicia solo y sigue). El transistor puede ser cualquier NPN cmo el 548 547 etc, y los diodos son 1N4148... ahi use 7408 como compuertas, pero tambien pueden usar un 4081...

weno aca se los dejo =)


----------



## federyl (Dic 13, 2010)

cliver91 dijo:


> Hola, aca gracias a un amigo que me pidio que se lo haga jaja, les tengo una modificacion al contador de 0-59... Este es un contador comun, solo que tiene como "opciones": pararlo, resetearlo en cualquier momento, y tambien pararlo en 59...
> 
> Este circuito le agrega mas utilidades al contador, como cronometro o algo.. jaja    el circuito tiene la base de tiempos incluida para 1Hz, en donde SW1 sirve para pararlo, SW2 sirve para resetearlo, y SW3 es para que pare en 59 (cuando esta cerrado para, si esta abierto se reinicia solo y sigue). El transistor puede ser cualquier NPN cmo el 548 547 etc, y los diodos son 1N4148... ahi use 7408 como compuertas, pero tambien pueden usar un 4081...
> 
> weno aca se los dejo =)



esta rebueno tu plano 

pero porq en limewire cuando termino los circuitos .... peudo ver los flujos de energia .... pero los displays me qedan apagados sin energia .... tienes alguno exo en limewire ??? 

se le agradece


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

Admiro tu dedicacion y buenas praticas,pero en estas cuestiones de digitales solo se aprende es diseñando y cometiendo mil errores, solo asi aprendes a hacerlos funcionar, si das un circuito y alguien lo monta y no funciona lo tendremos aca en el foro preguntando mil y una bobadas, en digitales solo y solo si se diseña y monta funciona, cuando aprendi digitales no habia soft para simular se cableaba TODO y todo es todo desde la fuente hasta los display (que era lo mas engorroso) bueno es mi opinion personal espero no ofender a nadie, y mucho menos a ti que te tomaste la molestia de hacerlos y subirlos, un abrazo, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## djx10 (Feb 9, 2011)

muy buen aporte.... gracias. lo probare.


----------



## joan852 (Mar 11, 2012)

Y que hay que saber de las entradas U5 y U10 ???


----------



## carson314 (Abr 27, 2012)

Hola no se si alguien me pueda ayudar en diseñar un contador de 0 a 99 pero con maquinas de estado, es que no entiendo como seria, me dicen que es con dos contadores, uno para cada digito, pero la verdad ando perdido.


----------



## efreneo (Jul 3, 2012)

hola disculpa tengo hecho el contador pero curiosamente se brinca el numero 2 y el 6 no sabes que podria estar pasando saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola efreneo

Es probable que no conectaste bien los contadores.
Sube tu diagrama, preferentemente en el archivo que genera tu simulador.
Si dejas ver tu diagrama la ayuda podría ser más eficaz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Paloma Sonnet (Oct 21, 2014)

Referente a los diagramas de los contadores que subió el primero, la salida de la compuerta AND, HACIA QUÉ VA?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 22, 2014)

Hola Paloma Sonnet

Van conectadas a donde se requiera:
Un pulso cada 10 segundos.
Un pulso cada minuto.
Un pulso cada 160 segundos.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------

